# Sticky  12" vs 14" rims



## Polaris425

Let's hear the pro's & con's, if you have any. 

I've been comparing weights between tires 12" vs 14" and the diff. in weight from what Im seeing is anywhere between 1 and 3lbs on average. So really not enough to make a choice based on weight of the tire... Especially when the added weight of the 14" rim is going to make up the lesser difference of the 14" tire. So when compared a 12" tire on a 12" rim, should weight about the same as the same size tire in 14". 

I guess what I'm more interested in is the sidewall comparison. 

*Ride quality
*Roll (sidewall)
*Traction (I doubt there's any difference but...)


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I run 12 maxxis max lite alum rims and 30's. They weigh alot less then when I ran 14" nukes with the mudlites, about 10-12 lbs a tire difference. But at around 30 mph the bike road walks some vs the
14's did not. But rarely go that fast on the brute.


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Part of that weight diff. could be the max lite wheel vs the nuke, I was looking more at 12" and 14" wheels in the same model.


----------



## Eastexasmudder

I like my max lites. They look like stock arctic cat wheels from back in the day. But I'm more about function than looks on the brute. I've always been told chrome don't get you home, but it does look good sitting on the side of the road!


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

lol true


----------



## Eastexasmudder

http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/41biSvK8gPL._SX300_.jpg


I'd rather be riding instead I'm using tapatalk!


----------



## Polaris425

Well I got an email confirmation on weight. On a certain brand/model rim the weight diff is 2 lbs. The tires I looked at we're again anywhere from 1 to 3 lbs lighter for 14's depending on width so that tire on a 12 compared to that tire on a 14 are going to weigh almost exactly the same.


----------



## southernbrute750

Comparing my 29.5 outlaws on 12" rim to my 31 laws on a 14" I notiticed a bit more roll in my side wall at lower pressures. I ran my 29.5s at 5 psi and never had any issues but with my 31s I had to have almost 10-15psi to stop mud from getting in between my bead. I know its not the same size and all but its close. Now on my outlaw2s the sidewall roll went away.


----------



## Polaris425

Cool. I'm going to run between 8-10 in the front for steering ease. I noticed when I got it home the front tires only had like 3 or 4 lbs in them and it was a PITA to steer, especially on concrete. I put about 8 in them and it made a WORLD of difference.


----------



## Polaris425

unometeeter said:


> 12 = better ride, lighter tires
> 14 = great looks, heavier tires


You're wrong buddy. Bad wrong. How can a tire with much more rubber be lighter? Look at your weight charts. And use a little common sense.


----------



## Zp3rformance

Thanks for this thread, and sorry to bump an old one. I was debating this very thing and searched the forums. Just ordered a set of 12x7 wheels and going to throw on some 29.5 laws.

Got the wheels here (haven't seen anyone else run these yet):
http://www.golfcarttiresupply.com/12-kraken-machined-aluminum-wheel-and-23-all-terrain-tire-combo-set-of-4/
 
They had them in 14" too: 14" Kraken Golf Cart Wheels and 23" Wanda All Terrain Golf Cart Tires Combo | GolfCartTireSupply.com

Called the rep and he sold me just the wheel (want to run more aggressive tires than all terrain).

Will post my thoughts when everything gets here.


----------



## Britguy

I got 14"s due to have cracked one of my 12" OEM rims, there was very little space between the hub and rim. I got a small piece of ice inbetween and ended up with a very slow ride back to my truck.


----------

